# Briggs generator idle control issue



## Den69RS96 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a 10kw Briggs portable generator. Last month I started it up and it would only stay at idle. The idle control switch was off. I can manually pull on the throttle linkage and it will rev and stay at operating Rpms. If I set the idle control switch to on it will bring the engine back down to idle when there is no load. It will stay at operating rpm when there is a load on it. Now once it's back at idle it will not rev up if I plug a load into it. 

I tested the on/off switch and it's fine. I replaced the idle control board and the idle control transformer. The stepper motor works in both directions so I'm at a loss as to what it could be the issue. Any ideas?


----------



## babybart (Dec 3, 2016)

Is the generator producing power? It seems as though it is not sensing the load.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes it's producing power. If I plug a halogen light in at idle it barely lights it up. Once I move the throttle to operating rpm it's bright. I actually had to use it last week to run my house for 5 hours since we lost power. 

I replaced the idle control transformer. The power wires run through the transformer and the transformer job is to sense the voltage of the wires going though it. Even if I shut the idle control off it won't come off idle. It's really strange. 

I don't think this is a common problem, but I'm not great with electronics. I'm at a complete loss as to what Is causing this issue.


----------



## babybart (Dec 4, 2016)

1-800-759-2744 is the # I call, Briggs Tech line for their generators.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks I'll give it a shot.


----------

